# Anyone got any tips/experiences for riding alongside roads?



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

This is something I've been thinking about a lot lately. The place where I keep my horses, down the road there's access to an extensive network of trails including beaches. To get there, it requires traveling along about 3 miles of the fairly busy coastal hwy 1 (in California). 

I'm not entirely at ease with the idea as I've never done it much before. I'm not so much concerned about my horses as I hold them to pretty high standards of being trained as I am the drivers (as anyone who has lived in California can probably attest to :wink. Hardly a day goes by when I don't hear sirens passing by on their way to yet another wreck in the area. On the other hand, it's maddening to think of all those trails within reach that I could be using. 

Anyone do this much?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think you have brass balls to be riding down 1! lol

I am a chicken, I probably wouldn't do it. But I think a lot would depend on your horses and how big the shoulder is that would be riding on.

I have no place to ride at my house so I trailer a couple times a week to the fairgrounds to ride but occasionaly I will trot down the road to get to some back roads to ride on so I am not constantly arena riding. The half mile down a busy one is not all that fun, garbage, culverts, other horses, attack roosters, crazy drivers..etc. It can get exciting. I ride one, pony one to do double duty too.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Baby steps! Begin by leading/riding your horse near the road, where you are close enough to hear the traffic, but far enough that no amount of spooking/bolting will end up with you or your horse being in the road. Slowly work closer, over many days--not all in one day! When you are fairly confident that your horse will NOT spook at any amount of noise from the road, begin leading up by the road...little intervals at first. If things are still solid, go ahead and ride down the side of the road, beginning with small intervals and getting bigger. Slow process, I know...but who wants to get hit by a car??!?! I would really only advise it if there's a good side area to ride in where nobody's likely to hit you unless you spook big. Even then, might be best to get off and walk...I haven't personally seen this road, so I don't know really. I will say that I have to go up and cross the road in a TERRIBLE spot to get to some of my favorite trails, and to cross elsewhere I have to ride down a fairly busy road(busy for here anyway) and I do this to get my horse and myself prepared. Depending on how scary it is and how well your horse does with all this, maybe it's best to find an alternative route...but if that was possible you probably wouldn't have asked! Good luck!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

It really depends on how much shoulder there is off of the asphalt. I personlly will only ride a very short distance on the asphalt as I prefer some kind of barrier (ditch, curb, grass, etc) between myself and the vehicles. Most people tend to respect riders but to many are not paying attention as they text, change stations, eat, day dream, whatever and come over the white line.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Safety safety safety safety!!!

As I don't have a trailer, I tend to have to ride down some crazy roads to get to someplace to ride. The cars are your worse enemey. 

Bomb proof your horse - slowly. Then be prepared for the worse. Twice, in the last 30 years I have had cars clip so close to my horse that they have hit me with thier side mirrors - leaving nasty bruises on my legs. Once I had the presence of mind to pull my cell phone out of my pocket and take a pick of the guys license plate. His company was not too excited to get the call from the state police about my possibly pressing charges on assult with a deadly weapon. I dropped charges in exchange for them firing the driver. 

People honking horns is another problem. Make sure your horse is ok with that. Jsut a few months ago I was riding my gelding, ponying a two year old and had a green horse/rider out with us. A deliverly truck snugged up tight abrest of the green horse and within a foot of my two year old before hitting his horn. My gelding held it together. The filly FREAKED out as did the green horse who dumped his rider. No one was hurt, but I did not have a free hand to get his plate number. 

hehe and decades ago, I heard a car flying down a one lane road and when my horse started to freak out, I did my best to get him off the road, but as the car flew past, he let go with both back feet and CRUSHED in the driver's side door! The guy stopped, took one look at the pistol I was packing, and drove off. 

I have also had a woman snug so tight up to the back of my horse cart while we waited at a green light that when my horse got a bit excited and backed up three feet he pushed the cart right up onto the hood of her car! Totalled her paint job PLUS the cop that was driving by wrote her a ticket! 

But that is the worst of it. A lot of times, cars will slow down and try to pass us like we were a car with lots of room. We get waved at LOTS. And a lot of cars just ignore the horse - about 90% of them. As long as you have at least a foot off the side of the road, they could care less that you are there. 

I woudl rather not ride on the road, but I am not afraid of it.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

yadlim said:


> Safety safety safety safety!!!
> 
> hehe and decades ago, I heard a car flying down a one lane road and when my horse started to freak out, I did my best to get him off the road, but as the car flew past, he let go with both back feet and CRUSHED in the driver's side door! The guy stopped, took one look at the pistol I was packing, and drove off.


That is awesome! I always wish my horse would clobber an obnoxious driver's car. :twisted:


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Where I live there are no real trails, so I ride along the roads all the time. Granted we are out in the country but the roads have next to no shoulder and there is a high school about a mile up the road. There are a few things I've picked up over time...

1) School bus drivers are the WORST! They rarely slow down and never move over. Me and my mustang got DRENCHED one day when they blew at full speed through a big puddle right next to us.  Those buses are loud too!

2) There are some idiots (mostly those with motorcycles and classic cars) who think it is cool to REV their engines as they pass you. 

3) People will honk, so be prepared. 

4) People will also stop and talk to you.

5) Even if you have worked long and hard at desensitizing your horse I would never take a horse who can be at all spooky along the road. Just when you think you have prepared for every possible scenario, something else unimaginable will pop up. All the horses I ride are pretty much bombproof


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I like to start my horses out just standing by the road watching the vehicals travel back and forth. Keep getting closer the more your horse is relaxed. Then Find a place with a nice shoulder and work the there with cars going by.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

The roads are very different in the UK, but I concur with everything said by the others with regards to traffic-proofing your horse and having an eye out for the idiot drivers.

One thing that is quite popular in some parts of the UK (traffic and driver's approach to horses varies massively depending on what part of the country you are in) is Hi-Visibility vests that look remarkably similar to Police Vests. Until the driver slows right down and gets close enough to read the small print, he thinks he's passing a mounted police officer.

Where I am the drivers are courteous and sensible. But I appreciate that is not always the case for everyone. 

I would certainly choose to ride down the road if it took me to lovely hacking, so good luck with it.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I think you have brass balls to be riding down 1! lol


Omg, what a thing to say!


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Shropshirerosie said:


> One thing that is quite popular in some parts of the UK (traffic and driver's approach to horses varies massively depending on what part of the country you are in) is Hi-Visibility vests that look remarkably similar to Police Vests. Until the driver slows right down and gets close enough to read the small print, he thinks he's passing a mounted police officer.


Now that is good thinking. I'm going to get myself a vest now.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Any chance that you can speak to the landowners between your barn and the trails to get permission to ride across their property instead of down the road? 

While my mare is quiet in traffic, as everyone else has said, its not my horse that worries me but the lunatics in the cars! I would much rather attempt to find an alternate route.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Any chance that you can speak to the landowners between your barn and the trails to get permission to ride across their property instead of down the road?
> 
> While my mare is quiet in traffic, as everyone else has said, its not my horse that worries me but the lunatics in the cars! I would much rather attempt to find an alternate route.


I did broach the subject once, but this is California. People are afraid that someone will step in a squirrel hole on their property and sue.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

You need a trailer. For that matter, I need one too. Think we could get 2 for the price of 1?

If I had to ride 3 miles to the trails and then 3 miles home, that would be a pretty good ride to me. I am not as athletic as Dawn, Joe, and Denise.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Celeste said:


> You need a trailer. For that matter, I need one too. Think we could get 2 for the price of 1?
> 
> If I had to ride 3 miles to the trails and then 3 miles home, that would be a pretty good ride to me. I am not as athletic as Dawn, Joe, and Denise.


I actually do have one! It's a truck that I'm currently missing. If you have a truck, mebbe we could get together on it. :wink:


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

prairiewindlady said:


> Even if you have worked long and hard at desensitizing your horse I would never take a horse who can be at all spooky along the road. Just when you think you have prepared for every possible scenario, something else unimaginable will pop up. All the horses I ride are pretty much bombproof


I will have to respectfully disagree and say that there is no such thing as a bombproof horse. It's just a matter of personality. Every horse has different levels of reactivity, and what's scary to one won't be to another. My gelding, for example, will ride down the road with cars coming from both directions, motorcycles, semi trucks and the like, and will not flinch. If the wind blows too hard, however, he is at full alert. Go figure. That said, only you will know if your horse can handle road riding.

If you have never ridden your horse near traffic, then I agree with the aforementioned suggestion to take things slowly. Start by walking near the road for increasingly extended periods of time, and expose your horse to the sights and sounds of busy roads. 
Once you're ready to ride on the road, a couple things to remember:
1-Never assume that drivers will give you a wide berth, or respect you in any way. This goes along with the whole "some drivers are d-bags" concept. Therefore, you must take it upon yourself to be especially aware of your surroundings, and make certain you stay out of the way of vehicles entirely. A good sidepass is nice for this, so you can get over to the shoulder quickly and out of the way of traffic.
2-When riding on the road, I am extra cautious about controlling my own emotions. If I show uncertainty, my horse might too, and that can lead to disaster. Sit tall, and confident, smile, tell yourself that those drivers are eating their hearts out because you look so majestic up there on your trusty steed! Breath deep, relax. Focus on the destination.

Hope this helped... Good luck!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi VIs clothing | Equisafety clothing

if the link works, here's the police-look-a-like hi-vis


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Ian McDonald said:


> I actually do have one! It's a truck that I'm currently missing. If you have a truck, mebbe we could get together on it. :wink:


I have a great truck. Maybe a bit old, but it works........
I am on the other side of the USA from you. It might be cheaper to buy you a truck and me a trailer than to commute that far. :lol:


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> Hi VIs clothing | Equisafety clothing
> 
> if the link works, here's the police-look-a-like hi-vis


POLITE notice, please slow down. I love it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What kind of shoulders are we talking about on the sides of this road? I ride alongside roads all the time, one of which is a decently busy highway. We have a lot of semi and oilfield traffic going through at all hours of the day and night...BUT, all our roads have a ditch on either side that ranges from 6 to 20 feet wide (smaller on the less traveled roads, bigger by the highway). If your horse is accustomed to traffic, then I would go for it. I would follow the same rules as a bicyclist though and ride on the side where I was facing the traffic in the lane nearest to me.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Something else to worry about too though, is the people in vehicles that will throw things at you.

It is a different breed of people out there, for whatever reason, although I have some answers as to why....

But riding that far, if that road is as busy as I am remembering? No way I would try it.

Do you not have a truck and trailer of your own, or can you not borrow one? That would be far cheaper even buying one, than any vet/medical bills that you and your horse could incur.

Even years ago, and this was in 60's? I have even been riding in pasture, and been close enough to road that horse was hit by pop bottle thrown at us.

And as for the delivery truck, can't remember who posted that, BUT, if you even know the name of the company? Call them and report this, even now, as they will more than likely have drivers on set runs, or have the system that will tell them EXACTLY what driver did that, as the system shows where driver was and what time. But call them.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

I totally agree with all that's been siad - desensitizing is the key I think. I also read somewhere that, when you do go on the road, keep your horses head slightly turned towards the traffic. That way, if they do spook, they will spook away from the traffic and into the hedge/verge etc instead! Can't remember where I read that...
Anyhow, hope you can get to those trails soon!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My crazy, high strung spooky Arab had absolutely no fear of cars, trucks, motorcycles, car horns, etc. My worry about riding along traffic is that if a tiny white piece of paper were to fly by or a squirrel were to come along, she would bolt out into the traffic.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Gotta love a flighty Arabian!!! They are amazing. I ride with several Arabians and their bravery and forwardness is just a huge plus....but there can be that little piece of paper or good grief, birds. Legato is really not a fan of birds and we ride in a bird sanctuary!!!! Legato is my buddy's 8 year old Arabian mare.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

My old shoer has an arabian. He used to claim his horse was perfect except for the occasion when his two brain cells hooked up and then you had to watch out.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

As far as the spooky thing, I used to do compeditive trail on an arab that was fantastic with traffic, but spooky with other things(like some of the other posters), and then I had a mustang mare that you could probably put fire crackers under and not spook her, but no matter how much you desensitized cars totally freaked her out. Just be VERY careful, take all precautions, try to avoid roads with no shoulders, wear high visibility clothing, especially near dark, and make sure you are totally confident in your ability to control your horse. We ride along a busy highway to get down to the river, but we are very cautious.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I would follow the same rules as a bicyclist though and ride on the side where I was facing the traffic in the lane nearest to me.


Bicyclist rules are to ride with traffic. i.e. on the side where your facing traffic coming from the lane farthest from you and the near lane is coming up from behind.
Pedestrian walking rule is to go against traffic. Facing the traffic in the near lane.

When I can get away with it I like to ride the horse on the side with the widest shouler :lol:. I'll always lead facing traffic, since I feel more like a pedestrian then. And I can always argue that when leading my horse is not an "unmotorized form of transportation". :lol:

Different states have different rules about what side you ride a horse on. In most of the states I've been in they treat a horse as unmotorized transportation, like a bicycles, so require you ride with traffic. But at least one state (I believe CO, but not sure) treat a ridden horse like a pedestrian and you ride against traffic. So it might be useful to find out what the law is in CA (if they bother to enforce them or if the law officers even know them). 

I've found that most times I know the local equine laws better than the local constabulary. Always well worth digging up the local laws about horses, so you'll be prepared when some well meaning law officer thinks he knows better. (And it can be entertaining watching them get on the radio to try and find out from people who usually don't know either :lol


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Palomine said:


> Even years ago, and this was in 60's? I have even been riding in pasture, and been close enough to road that horse was hit by pop bottle thrown at us.



Really?? Oh I would be _****ed!_ That is uncalled for..

I thought the horn honking is bad enough. 
I worked for a trainer in CA that lived on a well traveled hwy that was the scenic route to Tahoe. We had no indoor arena so after a big rain we would have to wait until the arena completely dried before using so we didn't rip up the base. After a couple days of horses being in stalls we would ride out in the pasture that bordered the hwy. Nothing like taking a bunch of colts that were stuck in their stalls for a couple of days and ride them next to a busy hwy and have people honk their horns:evil::evil::evil:
But I guess I should be thankful I didn't have anything thrown at me!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I am fairly frequently on various roads, but if there is no shoulder or the shoulder is less than 6 ft, I won't. Again, like others have said, it's not me and the horse that concern me; its the drivers. I have ridden along a two lane highway that was not busy and do you think that the drivers would move to the center lane to give extra space to me? Nope, only about 25% of them would. One guy I waved for him to move to the other lane and he gave me the finger. Sheesh.

On a highway that's known for accidents -- I wouldn't go there unless I had a ditch I could ride in. Find another route, or wait till you can get a truck so you can trailer to the trails. 3 miles x two is just too long IMO to be at that kind of risk.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

trailer, trailer, trailer....no way would I ride on a busy highway......no horses are bombproof.......even quiet ones spook sometimes!!!! trailer, trailer, trailer


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

One more thing...I encounter LOTS of dogs...of all shapes and sizes. Some are penned or leashed but there are plenty of loose dogs who will rush at you. So make sure your horse will be ok with that. I have had a couple of close encounters...although I believe 99% of dogs are friendly I have actually had one attack my horse once. Thank heavens we got out of there quickly and no one (canine or equine) was seriously hurt. My horse was a LIFESAVER, despite the scary situation he never panicked. I ended up having to jump from his back and chase the dog away.

I also had two dogs rush me (last week) like they were going to attack (no barking) but they ended up chickening out when my mustang turned and postured...(as if he was going to take them on himself lol) And just yesterday we had a JRT take off out of someone's yard and after us - straight across a busy road. A car came flying over the hill at that point and although we were well off the road the dog wasn't and we had to shout and wave at the driver to stop. The dog completely ignored his owner (who was attempting to retrieve him)...we had to break away by galloping in the opposite direction before he finally turned back and went home.


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

prairiewindlady said:


> One more thing...I encounter LOTS of dogs...of all shapes and sizes. Some are penned or leashed but there are plenty of loose dogs who will rush at you. So make sure your horse will be ok with that. I have had a couple of close encounters...although I believe 99% of dogs are friendly I have actually had one attack my horse once. Thank heavens we got out of there quickly and no one (canine or equine) was seriously hurt. My horse was a LIFESAVER, despite the scary situation he never panicked. I ended up having to jump from his back and chase the dog away.
> 
> I also had two dogs rush me (last week) like they were going to attack (no barking) but they ended up chickening out when my mustang turned and postured...(as if he was going to take them on himself lol) And just yesterday we had a JRT take off out of someone's yard and after us - straight across a busy road. A car came flying over the hill at that point and although we were well off the road the dog wasn't and we had to shout and wave at the driver to stop. The dog completely ignored his owner (who was attempting to retrieve him)...we had to break away by galloping in the opposite direction before he finally turned back and went home.


Loose dogs are an issue with me also. 3 of my neighbors have dogs right up the road from me that chase cars. The owners are sitting on their deck watching their freaking dogs chase cars down the road. Really? It's not the dogs issue it's the owners. I had a Pittbull, (nothing against them, I've met really good ones) and another dog come running up on me from behind. I'm not scared of many dogs but my horses doesn't have that Mustang toughness. I jumped off and my dog tried to protect us. Which also made me worry about her safety with it being an unattended Pit. The owner showed up in a few minutes and called the dogs back. Super scary, but not sure how to prepare a horse for that!


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Something that comes in handy for dogs: http://www.crosman.com/img/products/full/c11-1.jpg


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Our horses are kept a 5 minute ride from the city. We ride along highways, into town, we rode to the mall once. We ride to the local takeaway for lunch, to the lake for a picnic, i've ridden to my house and friends houses.

Main thing is, know your horse, and know your own reactions. Most accidents I have seen are when the person freaks out or gets nervous and the horse picks up on it. I have stood on a traffic island in the middle of a road while a bus pulled up about a metre in front of my horses nose - I sat there like nothing was wrong and he reached out to sniff the bus - Yep, an Arab  Lol!

Know how to settle your horse if they get worked up, know how to relax and bluff your way through a scary situation, know how NOT to tense up and grab ahold with reins and legs, know how to divert your horses attention to a different tak is something happens. Basically, have a well trained horse, a capable rider, and know your horse. You can't control what other people do but you can control how you and your horse react.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Choose your road carefully.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Painted Horse, I think we all want to run away to Utah now.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Sorry, Couldn't resist. I don't ride on roads much, So the few I do, don't have much traffic. More often than not they are dirt or gravel.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm moving to Utah...............


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

No No, Don't move. We have too many people already, Just come visit and spend tourist dollars


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

That sounds familiar Painted Horse:

We want you to visit our State of Excitement often. Come again and again. But for heaven's sake, don't move here to live. Or if you do have to move in to live, don't tell any of your neighbors where you are going. 
Tom McCall
Oregon Governor from 1967-1975


----------



## knickerb (Apr 22, 2010)

Ian,

I have found that riding with traffic is preferable to a horse that is nervous about vehicles. Traffic that is coming at the horse is more of a concern than traffic coming from behind. On coming traffic will be farther away, since it is on the other side of the road, and easier to deal with. If traffic from behind produces nervousness the horse will tend to move in the same direction as the vehicle. Riding facing on coming traffic, as a pedestrian, can produce unwanted action, in that in an effort to get some room to deal with the approaching monster, we get 180 degree spins, and sometimes rearing.

Picketing a horse on grass in the bar ditch where there is traffic will help desensitize it to traffic.

Some things that work for me.

Ben


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm sorry to say this, but IMO, I would trailer the 3 miles there. I'm sure that you and your horse can handle a lot, but there are drivers who enjoy spooking people and animals who are moving off the shoulder of the road. Sometimes the veer and miss. Sometimes they veer and hit you. If you want to train your horse to handle traffic, find a fence by a highway where you can ride and train your horse to the sounds there.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Remember to make sure you don't have any crazy nasty mean neighbors. We have one neighbor who thinks she owns the road - takes her half out of the middle of our local dirt road. She's run more cars off the road and into the ditch than I care to remember...and she HATES horses. We aren't the only ones with horses in the area, and we aren't the only ones who ride ours down the road. She's complained to the authorities about the horse piles in the road - she doesn't like getting horse poo on her tires.

She has taken to revving her engine, honking her horn and spinning her tires when she passes a horse - even when ours are just in the lot next to the road. (I'm glad I don't have to pay her tire bill!)

She's nearly run over daughter and her friends when they were out riding. She DID swerve her car toward a neighbor's horse in an attempt to fishtail her car over really close to the horse. She miscalculated and hit the horse...with the neighbor riding it. Didn't hurt the horse too much - it was a glancing blow and the horse was desparately trying to get out of the way. However, she spun her tires again, throwing gravel everywhere, and a rock hit the horse in the eye. Not to mention that the rider was thrown and wound up with a seridous case of road rash. 

Now her hubby is stuck paying vet and medical bills. She's currently on probation for "operating a vehicle in a manner not reasonable and proper" and vehicular assault.

Doesn't seem to have made a difference, though. She's still driving like a bat out of hell.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Dee, your evil neighbor got off easy. If she hit my horse and got me hurt; If I didn't shoot her, I would certainly have an eternal case of back problems that caused severe pain forever that could only be cured with a huge court settlement. I'm thinking at least 7 digits here...........


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I would be thinking big bucks too. Trust me, the vet bill was more than slightly elevated. Horse and neighbor both made a full recovery. Personally, I think she needs a mental evaluation - no one can be that gawdawful mean and be normal...


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

Another thing to look out for when it comes to jerks driving in cars- firecrackers. Yup. My dad and I were driving home from our old barn when we saw the guy in front of us throw a FIRECRACKER out his car window towards the woman and her horse. Luckily, her horse didn't freak out too badly, but when we got to the next stoplight, boy did my dad give that guy an earful. Jerk deserved worse.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

CHAPTER 265 RULES OF THE ROAD 

* 265:104 Approaching Horses. –* Every person having control or charge of a vehicle shall, whenever upon any way and approaching any horse, drive, manage, and control such vehicle in such a manner as to exercise every reasonable precaution to prevent the frightening of such horse, and to insure the safety and protection of any person riding or driving the same. *Source.* 1981, 146:1, eff. Jan. 1, 1982.


I'm sure other states have something similar and I have seen riders sign the complaint themselves when the police didn't see it.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Our little neck of the woods is pretty rural - no police patrols or traffic control. The speed limit is marked as 35, and there are stop signs at all of the intersections. While hubby and I are religious about obeying the traffic laws (it's pretty rare that we go over 25 - 30, the dirt roads can be pretty rough and washboardy), we can't say the same about the neighbors. You know what they say about when the cat's away...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

dee said:


> Remember to make sure you don't have any crazy nasty mean neighbors. We have one neighbor who thinks she owns the road - takes her half out of the middle of our local dirt road. She's run more cars off the road and into the ditch than I care to remember...and she HATES horses. We aren't the only ones with horses in the area, and we aren't the only ones who ride ours down the road. She's complained to the authorities about the horse piles in the road - she doesn't like getting horse poo on her tires.


Try riding through the new, suburban type, upscale housing developments that pop up on the edges of towns. I had a member of an HOA board chase me in his car, get out, and was red faced yelling at me about horses crapping on 'his' road (which is state maintained/not private). When he threatened to call the sheriff, I pull out my cell and told him that I would be more than happy to call 911 and get a deputy out. The bottom line is that he learned that even in his HOA controlled development, once streets are turned over to the state, they are public, horses have the right of way, and there is no requirement (or expectation) to pick up horse manure. He would still follow me at a distance (I assume to see if I stepped on private property), but never chased me again. Some people really don't have enough to do in their lives ;-)


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Try riding through the new, suburban type, upscale housing developments that pop up on the edges of towns. I had a member of an HOA board chase me in his car, get out, and was red faced yelling at me about horses crapping on 'his' road (which is state maintained/not private). When he threatened to call the sheriff, I pull out my cell and told him that I would be more than happy to call 911 and get a deputy out. The bottom line is that he learned that even in his HOA controlled development, once streets are turned over to the state, they are public, horses have the right of way, and there is no requirement (or expectation) to pick up horse manure. He would still follow me at a distance (I assume to see if I stepped on private property), but never chased me again. Some people really don't have enough to do in their lives ;-)


Should have told him it's ok so long as he leaves in on the pavement, but if you find out that he's moved it to his, or any other piece of property, whether on soil or in a pot you'll charge him for 3 lbs of high quality 100% organic fertilizer and it will be at delivery rates, since it was delivered.

To many years ago on ride to town to see my girlfriend a lady had pointed out (but not hostile :lol that my horse had crapped on the street. I told her with a straight face that it was ok if she wanted it for her flower bed. I didn't mind and deliver was on me :lol:. She took it pretty good.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I have just started riding on a main road, fortunately I don't have to go very far only a couple of hundred yards. There is not much of a verge and the traffic fair flies. I travel with the traffic - so the traffic closest to me is coming from behind. Because we are only having to go a very short distance I push Phoenny into a quick trot, moving fast enough that she doesn't get a chance to think about all the things that may be disturbing (like cars that are passing within 3 feet of of her). But not so fast that she thinks it's a race. 

So far so good, and thankfully all the traffic has been very considerate, no horn blowing or anything like that. I have ridden Phoenix around town and she was absolutely fine but of course traffic is so much slower in residential areas. The cars are so much quieter doing 50km as opposed to whistling along at 120km. I don't think I will ever enjoy riding on the highway.


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

Here are our local laws in NY

http://ypdcrime.com/vt/article34b.htm



​


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Where i ride i have to walk up the road and cross to get onto the trails, it's not far but we have cement trucks that pass regularly. They're loud, do't slow down and have obnoxious drivers. People also think it's reasonable to drive at 70mph down that road even though there are signs everywhere warning of horses.

Luckily my horse could give a rats about cars and trucks, we were almost hit by a sports car who wouldn't slow down, Phoenix had to hightail it into someones yard. The trail we ride on gets very close to the road too and people do honk, they also wave which can be nice but there are a few bikers who like to rev their engines loudly.

Where Phoenix used to be there was a truck that would pull into his field to load up manure. Once i stood and watched him pull the window wipers off the truck and twirl them around, it was very funny and i pretended he wasn't mine. Payback i say!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm less worried about the cars than I am about my moronic horse who thinks it's ok to spook away from the ditch INTO traffic. That's a bigger risk IMO, most horses that I've seen adjust pretty quickly to traffic and except for the occasional strange vehicle are basically fine. 

I have had a driver whiz by going about 75 once where I couldn't get any further off the road, the horse I was ponying spooked and knocked the horse I was riding down, I should've had him on the other side so it's really my fault, but the driver was an jerk all the same. He didn't even slow down when my horse fell. I've ran into a couple honkers, but it doesn't seem to bother my horses. Bikes used to be (especially big packs) but in our area most of them are very courteous because they are well aware of the damage a horse could do if it jumped in front of them.. 

Probably my best advice for road riding is to make sure you have a decent shoulder, your horse understands spooking in place, and is desensitized to common scary things they'll see on the road.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Just a tip for those pesky dogs: I'll warn a dog owner once about the attack mode of their dog. I politely ask that they follow local ordinances and restrain their animals. Then I escalate the "training" of said dog from my saddle. I fill a squirt gun, one of the powerful ones, with a mixture of vinegar and water. If the dog continues to run at me barking and carrying on he gets a face full of vinegar. It stings like heck when it gets in the eyes and nose. I'm horrible, yes I know. It works, and doesn't kill the dog. No permanent damage is done, and they learn to cut horseback riders a large path.
Riding roads can be a great thing. Use caution and desensitize your horse as much as you can. Rascal is gonna need a lot of work on spooking before we even attempt this LOL


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> Just a tip for those pesky dogs: I'll warn a dog owner once about the attack mode of their dog. I politely ask that they follow local ordinances and restrain their animals. Then I escalate the "training" of said dog from my saddle. I fill a squirt gun, one of the powerful ones, with a mixture of vinegar and water. If the dog continues to run at me barking and carrying on he gets a face full of vinegar. It stings like heck when it gets in the eyes and nose. I'm horrible, yes I know. It works, and doesn't kill the dog. No permanent damage is done, and they learn to cut horseback riders a large path.
> Riding roads can be a great thing. Use caution and desensitize your horse as much as you can. Rascal is gonna need a lot of work on spooking before we even attempt this LOL



Vinegar and water! Yes, used this many times and it's harmless - just stings like hell!! +1


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I would agree with above posters; make sure there is a shoulder/some safe area to "get away" to when you ride on the road in case of idiots. I myself only have ridden on back roads because that tends to be where my horse is boarded, however I do have an experience I can share 

I was riding with a friend down a dead-end back road (kind of in ******* country though) when the driver of a huge diesel pickup truck with stacks decided it would be a great idea to attempt to look like a badass and rev his engine and blacksmoke the entire road right by the horses, I guess to try and scare them because we were just two "girls riding their horses lol lets scare em" I suppose. That tended to be the mindset of some people in that area. Said friend and I chose that moment to wait on the grassy area beside the road and let the horses graze for a moment. Neither of our horses ever really cared about cars/trucks/motorcycles/vehicles in general, and we got the last laugh in the end anyways; neither horse even twitched an ear at the truck driver's antics. Driver got all disappointed and mad and floored it down the road as we laughed at them from the backs of our horses who were so terribly worried xD


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Fingerlakes said:


> Vinegar and water! Yes, used this many times and it's harmless - just stings like hell!! +1


Exactly. And it is a humane method to quick train someone elses out of control animal. Years ago, well I wasn't quite so understanding :wink:

ETA: Sometimes I wish I could to do the squirt gun method to peoples screaming, dirt bike riding, gravel throwing children.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Rascaholic said:


> Exactly. And it is a humane method to quick train someone elses out of control animal. Years ago, well I wasn't quite so understanding :wink:
> 
> *ETA: Sometimes I wish I could to do the squirt gun method to peoples screaming, dirt bike riding, gravel throwing children.*


There was this kid (about 17yo) back when I lived in Cincinnati who was friends with a good friend of mine whose house I would often just hop on Beau and ride to. He apparently thought it would be funny to make fun of my other horseback friend and I as well as our horses and even went so far as to "threaten" us by running towards us screaming and trying to scare the horses. He wasn't being serious, just trying to be a hard ***, but I decided that enough was enough and it was time to teach this kid a lesson.

I had my dressage whip stuck through one of the rings on Beau's breastplate; I grabbed it and "drew it" like one would draw a sword and held it out in front of us, while Beau played his part to a T and tossed his head in the air and charged towards him. 

Kid fell straight on his bum and scrambled backwards screaming apologies in terror xD

I was of course in complete control of Beau the entire time and had no intention whatsoever of actually injuring the kid, but he didn't know that and it was pretty hilarious to watch. Needless to say he never bothered us again.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I use large cans of wasp spray for loose dogs. My pommel bag has two slots on the side. I use one for my water bottle and the other has a can of wasp spray. That sucker sprays a good 50 ft. 

Usually I can discourage the dog by telling it to go home, but if it continues I figure it's fair game and will not hesitate to give it a shot of wasp spray in the face.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Ne0n Zero said:


> There was this kid (about 17yo) back when I lived in Cincinnati who was friends with a good friend of mine whose house I would often just hop on Beau and ride to. He apparently thought it would be funny to make fun of my other horseback friend and I as well as our horses and even went so far as to "threaten" us by running towards us screaming and trying to scare the horses. He wasn't being serious, just trying to be a hard ***, but I decided that enough was enough and it was time to teach this kid a lesson.
> 
> I had my dressage whip stuck through one of the rings on Beau's breastplate; I grabbed it and "drew it" like one would draw a sword and held it out in front of us, while Beau played his part to a T and tossed his head in the air and charged towards him.
> 
> ...


Most people are pretty brave until they are facing a charge on horseback.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Celeste said:


> My crazy, high strung spooky Arab had absolutely no fear of cars, trucks, motorcycles, car horns, etc. My worry about riding along traffic is that if a tiny white piece of paper were to fly by or a squirrel were to come along, she would bolt out into the traffic.


Oh man, that is EXACTLY what I am dealing with. Buses, semis, motorcycles, bicycles, you name it. But I had Leah come to a screeching halt (with a sideways jump) when she spotted a SQUIRREL. Much snorting and blowing later, she did manage to get past the squirrel. Then I discovered that there was a dead raccoon just up ahead. More sideways leaping and snorting. 

However, I did manage to stay on, and kept her going the way I wanted her to go.

Did I mention that this was the first real ride I'd taken on the road with her?


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

My current steed is pretty level headed and experienced around traffic but I still detest riding along a road and avoid it whenever possible. It's not my horse I'm afraid of but the idiots driving. Even when they AREN'T idiots and just trying to be thoughtful, they are dangerous. We were on a back road one time (different horse) and a semi passed us. The driver was attempting to be cautious and slow down past us but he failed to take into account his airbrakes!!! OMG. I also have a very unreasonable (?) fear of falling onto pavement. The ground is hard enough, but asphalt or cement? And horseshoes on pavement don't have much traction. 

You just never know what the non-horsey public is going to do next or what your horse is going to react to. One driver stopped to ask directions on a dirt road in a state park and everything was fine until he rolled down his electric window. My husband's horse went 6 feet sideways!

We get hikers with loose dogs and they always assure us that their dogs won't bother our horses...You should see their jaw drop when I tell them that I'm more concerned that my horse might kick their dog into the next county! He really wouldn't, but they need to be aware!

I can't imagine trying to ride down California 1. You couldn't pay me to do it. I'm a MAJOR chicken. :hide:


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Dogs and rude people, main problem.
Unless your horse is spooky.

Mines not spooky at all.
Handles dogs trying to attack him Nice and calmly. Lol.,
He'll just kick them, rolled a pit bull down the road one day.

Used to have a mustang that would attack a dog, all I had to do was drop the reins lol


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Screw it. 

What I was shouting was "ride out!". Thankfully, no flies entered via my open mouth. :-o


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

How'd it go?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You look like Owen Wilson.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Prinella said:


> How'd it go?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Both parties are still alive. :wink:


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

To add: The best results seemed to come from looking up and forward, maintaining a line of sight, keeping cool, staying focused, and ignoring distractions. The thing not to do is to allow the horse to get stuck because that's when the trouble starts. The importance of keeping forward motion going can't be overstressed.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Guess I was lucky when I started riding on roads. Never thought much about it - just went and did it. The barn we are at is next to a road with a lot of truck traffic (cement mixers, fire trucks, tractor-trailers) so maybe that helped desensitize my horses.

We have ridden on some fairly busy roads alone and with other horses. Knock wood - never had an issue.

We have a great pub near our local trails. Just for kicks I tried out a new "GoPro" camera. This video wasn't intended to demonstrate road riding, it was just for fun and to test the new camera. It also taught me that the chest mount isn't ideal for riding (makes it look like my hand is bouncing around, which it isn't). Anyway, here is a quick vid of one of the less busy streets we get to ride on.







One note - normally you would be riding on the right side of the road (with traffic). I am intentionally riding on the wrong side here. This particular road has a much wider shoulder and more grass areas on the side I am on. The "correct" side is narrow and much more dangerous.

Yet another note - an earlier poster linked to NY traffic laws regarding horses and roads. This link is correct, but does not list all the applicable regs. I can't find the link now, but there are sections of other laws which also apply. In NY, check out Chapter 69/Article 26 of the Agricultural and Markets Law, Chapter 25 Article XI of the Consolidated Highway Laws. I also thought there were other actions of the vehicular law, but cannot find those now. Bottom line, check out all the rules in your state. I believe the University of Vermont has a compilation of "Riding on Public Roads Statues" for several different states.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Tazmanian Devil said:


> One note - normally you would be riding on the right side of the road (with traffic). I am intentionally riding on the wrong side here. This particular road has a much wider shoulder and more grass areas on the side I am on. The "correct" side is narrow and much more dangerous.


I can dig it. I'll ride on whichever side of the road seems safest even when biking. Shoulder width, visibility, and potential hazards are considered before the question of whether it's on the 'proper' side of the road. A few months ago a few towns over a rider and his horse were struck by a pickup and both killed. I think I'd rather get a ticket.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Ian McDonald said:


> I can dig it. I'll ride on whichever side of the road seems safest even when biking. Shoulder width, visibility, and potential hazards are considered before the question of whether it's on the 'proper' side of the road. A few months ago a few towns over a rider and his horse were struck by a pickup and both killed. I think I'd rather get a ticket.


This sounds like a pretty good argument in favor of avoiding roads.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Celeste said:


> This sounds like a pretty good argument in favor of avoiding roads.


I'm not a huge fan of roads, but roads are what connect where I am with where I want to go, so, what can ya do.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Janna said:


> Dogs and rude people, main problem.
> Unless your horse is spooky.
> 
> Mines not spooky at all.
> ...


 
A friend of mine who rides the roads with me rides a 22 year old mustang gelding who will indeed kick a dog in a split second. When a dog runs out at us he turns his gelding to the dog and the dog 9 times out of 10 will run from the horse.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Ian McDonald said:


> I'm not a huge fan of roads, but roads are what connect where I am with where I want to go, so, what can ya do.


Hehe. I am with you there.

In my area, cutting through suburban backyards on horseback is highly frowned upon. Roads are also generally safer and easier than jumping neighbors 6-8ft stockade fencing. 

When they start putting decent pubs, pizza places and KFC drive-thrus on the equestrian trails, I will have a reason to stay off roads. Even the "green belt" in this area requires crossing some fairly busy roads as different sections of trail connect.

For some, roadwork can be a good training tool. For others, it is an essential means of getting from point A to point B.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> You look like Owen Wilson.


If Owen was a 230lb diesel powerhouse, you little flatterer. :wink:


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider (Aug 7, 2012)

We live in a country enviroment and all our horses are quietly exposed to a multitude of different types of traffic using an experienced horse in between the green horse and the traffic hazard. the green horse soon sees the other horse is unphased by what is coming at or behind them. do this slowly and give the green horse time to get used to you first, so he or she trusts your voice telling the horse its ok.. also keep the horse moving as vehicles approach.. talking is great reasurance.. All our horses are unphased by log trucks, stock trucks, combine harvesters, tractors. loud cars etc etc..expose them quietly.....Tony


----------

